# Legal training for university, college, and special police



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

I offer training in legal topics to university, college, hospital, and special police officers. The training I can provide includes the standard annual legal update provided by the Municipal Police Training Committee, criminal law and procedure refresher courses, and training designed to meet the request of the customer. Evening and weekend dates are available at your site or in locations I provide.

My background includes long service as a municipal police officer, 4 years as a university police officer, and membership in the Massachusetts bar.

Please check my posts to judge my potential as a trainer for your police or public safety department.

In addition to teaching for the MPTC, I have provided training at several Boston area colleges and hospitals and will gladly provide references upon request.

I would welcome your PMs to learn more.


----------

